# Questions about upgrading hard drive



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

I ordered a 2TB hard drive that arrives today. This one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I8O6OQ4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

First Questions: Is this drive correct? Does it need any formatting or other manipulation before it is installed?

Procedure:
1. Carefully open the box. I have read about the screws and clips. Sounds tricky, but doable as long as I'm careful.

2. Unscrew old hard drive and disconnect wires

3. Attach wires to new hard drive. screw it into place.

4. Replace cover, tabs, screws.

5. Boot the Bolt. It should recognize the new drive and start loading as if it were new again. (right?)

6. re-program my shows, one-passes, etc. It should work as before.

questions: so you have to re-program the cableCARD or tuning adapter or will these be OK?

Have I missed any steps? Any thoughts or suggestions appreciated. I know there are videos of this procedure for Romarios, but not for Bolts yet.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

You will have to have the cable company re-pair the CableCARD.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

kisby said:


> 6. re-program my shows, one-passes, etc. It should work as before.


I think you COULD make this easier by backing up/restoring up one passes with kmttg.


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

mattack said:


> I think you COULD make this easier by backing up/restoring up one passes with kmttg.


Can someone please tell me how to do this?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

kisby said:


> Can someone please tell me how to do this?


Install kmttg. Go to the 'Remote' tab, Season Passes. Then select your bolt, refresh, save. Give it a file name when asked.

After you get your Bolt running post HD upgrade, go back to kmttg, same tqab and click load, select the file you created above and then save the loaded season passes to your Bolt.


----------



## georgeorwell86 (Sep 15, 2015)

jcthorne said:


> Install kmttg. Go to the 'Remote' tab, Season Passes. Then select your bolt, refresh, save. Give it a file name when asked.
> 
> After you get your Bolt running post HD upgrade, go back to kmttg, same tqab and click load, select the file you created above and then save the loaded season passes to your Bolt.


In the first step, wouldn't you save the SP file from the original Tivo (Roamio, etc.) to be later loaded to the Bolt?


----------

